# Something popping in my elbow?



## HomeOfBacon (Apr 8, 2014)

I don't know if it's because I'm pretty skinny, or it is a serious problem. If I bend my arm, then straighten it, there will be a slight popping sensation in the left part of my right elbow(protruding). When I do curls it sometimes does it and freaks me out. My best guess is that it's a vein that isn't where it's supposed to be. Help?


----------



## lightwt44 (Apr 8, 2014)

Tennis elbow rap it with ktape


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 9, 2014)

Veins don't wind up somewhere they shouldn't be unless you sever it. And if you did that you'd know. Or at least you would have. Cause you'd probably be dead. You're arms are probably out of balance. Either your biceps or triceps are too tight and its taking your elbow out of alignment. Stretch them for a few minutes daily.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Apr 9, 2014)

my elbows,  knee's,  and shoulders pop all the time.  get use to it if you're going to train hard bud.


----------



## brutus79 (Apr 9, 2014)

Best stretch for that is to grab a bar at shouler level with an overhand grip. (I usually grab the back side of the incline barbell bench- right height) rotate your body to face the opposite side so your arm is still gripping overhand but behind you.  Pull out- stretch your bicep tendons, shoulder- I then partial squat up and down to cover range of motion.  I hope that isn't as tough to envision as it was to describe.... I feel stupid just for having written it


----------



## #TheMatrix (Apr 9, 2014)

Is this the line where we all bitch about what pops n aches? I seen a line like that a planet fitness while walking by.


----------

